# Which Options do I have, Thank You!



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello Fellow Members
I have fulfilled my wish of coming to the Gulf to live and work...at least I thougt that I had. I am currently in Dubai. I arrived here after being very encouraged with start of a promising position as Project Manager for a large M/E organization. I spent 1 month at the branch in Bahrain, was then sent to Dubai arriving here at the end of June 2011 to start the Project here. On my second day at the Dubai branch, an excuse was fabricated to terminate my services. The CEO has allowed me to search for alternative employment within the UAE for a period in July ( I have to vacate Company sponsored accom by 15 July). I would like to remain in UAE, have excellent qualifications and experience. I have an entry paper (visa?) and stamp in my passport allowing me to remain in UAE for 30 days from the end of June 2011. Please be so good as to let me know my options.

I would appreciate this very much! 
Kind Regards 
Beate


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unless you are able to find a new job within 30 days, I'm afraid your options would be limited to returning home. 

Have you contacted recruitment agents and prospective employers and sent out your CV. If not, I would strongly encourage you to do so. It is easier to find a job whilst you are in the UAE but depending on which industry you are in, it could still take a couple of weeks to find new employment.

Importantly, have you got enough funds to support yourself until you find a new job? If not, you should consider going home and searching for a job from there. Do not overstay the validity of your visa under any circumstances - it will cause you more problems that you are able to digest.

Best of luck in your job search.


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for the prompt and clear answer.

I have sufficient money to maintain myself for a couple of months (living very frugally). I have done nothing but send out my CV!

Do you think it would be possible to find temporary work? Would you know of anyone who may be able to put me in touch with agencies. ( English major, maybe clerical or administrative) 

Thank you again!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can find a list of agents and their contact details on this sticky. 

Unfortunately, agents' inbox are flooded with CVs everyday. You need to call them up and follow up on your emails, otherwise your CV will remain in the recycle pile. Competition is quite tough (everyone has a degree and vast experience) so you have to go the extra mile to make sure that your CV is actually picked up and looked at.

Try using Linked In as well to connect with recruiters and prospective employers. Some people have been known to find a job through their Linked In connections.

Whilst you may have the funds to support yourself for a few months, bear in mind that once your visa is cancelled and the 30 day grace period runs out, you WILL have to leave if you have not managed to secure employment. South Africa (if your flag reflects your passport) is not one of the countries whose citizens can do visa runs, so your options would be limited to returning home, applying for a visit visa and then coming back and continuing your job search.


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

Dear Maz25, so grateful for the clarity and help.

1. I would like to be clear, when you refer to grace period, what exactly do you mean?
The stamp in my passport states 30 days ( and that it may be renewed for another of the same duration). I arrived in Dubai on 26 June. I visiited Bahrain in December of this year, had a 7 day visa, stayed for 14, paid a fine on my exit and returned to Bahrain (no questions asked) in June of this year. 
2. What happens from the employers side in this situation. Do they 'cancel' my visa which would render me of illegal status in the country? 

Thank you again!







Maz25 said:


> You can find a list of agents and their contact details on this sticky.
> 
> Unfortunately, agents' inbox are flooded with CVs everyday. You need to call them up and follow up on your emails, otherwise your CV will remain in the recycle pile. Competition is quite tough (everyone has a degree and vast experience) so you have to go the extra mile to make sure that your CV is actually picked up and looked at.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Beate said:


> Dear Maz25, so grateful for the clarity and help.
> 
> 1. I would like to be clear, when you refer to grace period, what exactly do you mean?
> The stamp in my passport states 30 days ( and that it may be renewed for another of the same duration). I arrived in Dubai on 26 June. I visiited Bahrain in December of this year, had a 7 day visa, stayed for 14, paid a fine on my exit and returned to Bahrain (no questions asked) in June of this year.
> ...


1. If your visa states 30 days, then you unfortunately have 30 days from the date that you got the visa to leave or renew the visa. It appears that you actually have a visit visa - I had assumed that you have an employment & residence visa. For the latter, once an employer cancels it, the the visa holder has 30 days to leave the country. 
As you cannot do visa runs, then the only way to renew your visa (I believe you can only renew it once), is to visit DNRD and pay the fee (about AED 700 last time I checked)

2. If you simply have a visit visa, then your employer does not have to do anything. Your visa runs out and you either renew it or leave. From the point your visa runs out to when you get a new one, yes, you will be illegal in the country and would be fined for each of those days that you have been without a visa up to the point you either get a new visa or leave.


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> 1. If your visa states 30 days, then you unfortunately have 30 days from the date that you got the visa to leave or renew the visa. It appears that you actually have a visit visa - I had assumed that you have an employment & residence visa. For the latter, once an employer cancels it, the the visa holder has 30 days to leave the country.
> As you cannot do visa runs, then the only way to renew your visa (I believe you can only renew it once), is to visit DNRD and pay the fee (about AED 700 last time I checked)
> 
> 2. If you simply have a visit visa, then your employer does not have to do anything. Your visa runs out and you either renew it or leave. From the point your visa runs out to when you get a new one, yes, you will be illegal in the country and would be fined for each of those days that you have been without a visa up to the point you either get a new visa or leave.


Your answer sheds a ray of hope on my situation, in that I have extra time to secure employment ( which I have every intention of doing!). The fact that my employer directed to perform my duties in Dubai on a visit visa reveals the laxity of the current system, something for which the expatriate employee surely cannot be held responsible.
I will take up no more of your time, huge appreciation for the contact and help!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Beate said:


> Your answer sheds a ray of hope on my situation, in that I have extra time to secure employment ( which I have every intention of doing!). The fact that my employer directed to perform my duties in Dubai on a visit visa reveals the laxity of the current system, *something for which the expatriate employee surely cannot be held responsible.*
> I will take up no more of your time, huge appreciation for the contact and help!


Don't hold your breath. Don't think that is going to work as a defense if you are caught.

Reading the original post and the subsequent responses you made, I think you are assuming that you have until August 14/15 to secure employment, but I don't think that is right (based on the replies Maz has provided). 

From what I understood by Maz's response, you will have 30 days from the day you visa is canceled to secure employment; however, this is based on the assumption that you had a work visa/permit in the first place (which you did not). 

I think you are interpreting that the 30 day grace period take precedence over the 30 day visit visa, but I don't think that is the case. I think you entered the country on June 26th on a 30day visit visa, you will be required to leave the country on July 26th as stipulated by the guidelines of your visit visa. 

If the company cancels your visa on July 15th (the day you are required to exit company housing) then you will have 30 days from this point in time, but this again only applies if your had a work visa.

Unless I am wrong and confused this situation, I think you have to be out of the country on July 26th which is in 18 days time.

*
Someone correct me if I am wrong.*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> Don't hold your breath. Don't think that is going to work as a defense if you are caught.
> 
> Reading the original post and the subsequent responses you made, I think you are assuming that you have until August 14/15 to secure employment, but I don't think that is right (based on the replies Maz has provided).
> 
> ...


You are right. She has 30 days from the date of issue of the visa to either leave or renew the visa, bearing in mind that the date of issue counts as Day 1.

Indeed, an employer taking advantage of loopholes in the system will never be accepted as defence for overstaying. Sad but true!


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> You are right. She has 30 days from the date of issue of the visa to either leave or renew the visa, bearing in mind that the date of issue counts as Day 1.
> 
> Indeed, an employer taking advantage of loopholes in the system will never be accepted as defence for overstaying. Sad but true!


Hello....are you then saying that it will be possible to renew the visa on expiry of the 30 days and remain out trouble with the authorities?

Interesting that I was thoroughly scrutinized on my entry to Dubai. I submitted my Bahrain CPR card and residence permit (2 years) and made it quite clear on the documentation that I was entering Dubai on the instruction of my Employer to work as a Project Manager. Strictly speaking, Dubai Passport Control / Immigration should have denied me access to the country until I (or my employer) provided the correct documents to enable me to work in the country. 

Thank you!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Beate said:


> Hello....are you then saying that it will be possible to renew the visa on expiry of the 30 days and remain out trouble with the authorities?
> 
> Interesting that I was thoroughly scrutinized on my entry to Dubai. I submitted my Bahrain CPR card and residence permit (2 years) and made it quite clear on the documentation that I was entering Dubai on the instruction of my Employer to work as a Project Manager. Strictly speaking, Dubai Passport Control / Immigration should have denied me access to the country until I (or my employer) provided the correct documents to enable me to work in the country.
> 
> Thank you!


UAE immigration can be quite lenient. Unless you've aroused suspicion, at most you will get a cursory glance from them and not much more.

In your previous post, you mentioned that there is a note on your visa that it can be renewed, hence my advice that after 30 days (or preferably before), you can get head down to DNRD, pay the fee and renew it for another 30 days. You can only renew the visa once, so beyond that you will have to leave or find a new job.

As long you have a valid visa of some sort, you won't get into trouble. It's only when you stay here without a visa that you get into trouble.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Beate said:


> Hello....are you then saying that it will be possible to renew the visa on expiry of the 30 days and remain out trouble with the authorities?
> 
> Interesting that I was thoroughly scrutinized on my entry to Dubai. I submitted my Bahrain CPR card and residence permit (2 years) and made it quite clear on the documentation that I was entering Dubai on the instruction of my Employer to work as a Project Manager. Strictly speaking, Dubai Passport Control / Immigration should have denied me access to the country until I (or my employer) provided the correct documents to enable me to work in the country.
> 
> Thank you!


Most companies either;
1. Have you enter the country on a visit visa and they process your residence visa in country (thus no need to leave and enter the country),
2. Process your residence visa prior to you coming to the UAE (which is rare) and then you merely collect the visa on arrival at the airport, or
3. Have you enter the country on a visit visa, process your residence visa, have you leave the country and re-enter and you collect the visa at the airport.

It appears your company was going with the 1st or 3rd option. Sadly, you only have a visit visa and thus you only have 30 days from the date of entry. You do not get the 30 days from visa cancellation since your company never applied or was issued a residence visa for you. Unfortunate, but that appears to be the case. Sorry.


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

*one last question.......tiresome uae visa debate*



indoMLA said:


> Most companies either;
> 1. Have you enter the country on a visit visa and they process your residence visa in country (thus no need to leave and enter the country),
> 2. Process your residence visa prior to you coming to the UAE (which is rare) and then you merely collect the visa on arrival at the airport, or
> 3. Have you enter the country on a visit visa, process your residence visa, have you leave the country and re-enter and you collect the visa at the airport.
> ...


Hello Maz25

You may know that my visit visa expires on 25 July. The stamp in my passport says that it may be renewed once more the same period. The pink slip of paper I filled out on entering Dubai (visa) says something about none renewal after 30 (this obscured and not clear). Perhaps you would please enlighten me as to the option of obtaining re-entry into Dubai by arranging to live at an hotel. I have heard that hotels arrange visas and sponsorships for guests. Is this true and would this be an option for me?
The job market in Abu Dhabi appears to be more promising ( I am told) so I may out that way.

Thank you so much?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Beate said:


> Hello Maz25
> 
> You may know that my visit visa expires on 25 July. The stamp in my passport says that it may be renewed once more the same period. The pink slip of paper I filled out on entering Dubai (visa) says something about none renewal after 30 (this obscured and not clear). Perhaps you would please enlighten me as to the option of obtaining re-entry into Dubai by arranging to live at an hotel. I have heard that hotels arrange visas and sponsorships for guests. Is this true and would this be an option for me?
> The job market in Abu Dhabi appears to be more promising ( I am told) so I may out that way.
> ...


If I were you I'd just head to DRNI department to clarify once for all if your visa can be renewed for another 30 days or not. Ultimately they are the ones who can give you an answer once you show them the passport stamp and visa slip. 

Yes a hotel can arrange a visitor's visa for you but only for the duration of your stay with them and is usually on tourist visas (valid for 14 days) last time I checked, unless something has changed, which being Dubai, is quite probable it has 

Head to DRNI to see if they allow you to extend it. Good luck.


----------

